# Alert/Alert/Alert-danger danger danger!!!!



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Alerting you guys to an issue that has been discussed or posted on another site. When checking St. Aubins train site today 11/16/08 I got an alert from my anti spywear/virus protection through Firefox/webroot antivirus protection in my computer they're site downloaded a virus js/psyme-km self replecating, high level threat to my computer???????????







just letting you know anybody else had the same problem yet????? The Regal


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

What web address did you use?

I just went to the address shown in the "Beginners Forum" sponsor link and had no alerts on my system:

http://www.staubintrains.com/trainshop/default.asp

is the eventual result of clicking on the link. Is this where you ended up and saw the warning or did you click on some link within their site?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm like you i've been there several times since being alerted on another site, but today there it was. I think maybe it may be a random thing. In other words it's only placed on logging in at random times or individuals?? Unsure though, I have been there many times and no problem today was the first time. I just logged into they're site www.st.aubins trains.com i believe and I use Firefox, and webroot spywear finder or virus finder on my computer for about 2 yrs now. The Regal


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 11/16/2008 3:45 PM
I'm like you i've been there several times since being alerted on another site, but today there it was. I think maybe it may be a random thing. In other words it's only placed on logging in at random times or individuals?? Unsure though, I have been there many times and no problem today was the first time. I just logged into they're site www.st.aubins trains.com i believe and I use Firefox, and webroot spywear finder or virus finder on my computer for about 2 yrs now. The Regal


It might be a courtesy to St. Aubins to send them a note about it. Include anything that can help them narrow down what page of their site might be the culprit.

I did some searching on the web and all the places that I found with info about it said it is a "low risk" spy program and one indicated that it is a legitimate (NOT TO ME!) purchase tracking system... but I hate that sort of thing anyway so I would want to be warned if it was on my system and I would want to get rid of it. The sites also said you would need to do some manual deleting of a file to actually cure the infection.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Its no biggie. Their site seems to be corrupted. When searching for items it sometimes bounces to some other page. More annoying than anything else. 

-Brian


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I just love all you guys that are to cheap to call and place and order. forget the web site and just ask them for what you need. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I just went there, no virus... maybe a false alarm, virus programs can do that.. 

Nice to see that the Aristo 0-4-0 live steam is coming in October! Must be 2009!!! 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 11/16/2008 5:48 PM
I just love all you guys that are to cheap to call and place and order. forget the web site and just ask them for what you need. Later RJD


It is not a matter of being too cheap to call and place an order... The web site is an advertisement for goodies that I might not even know exists... how can I call them to say what I want if I don't even know it exists?!?! There are way too many vendors in this hobby that make that assumption that I already know what is available and know all the in's and out's about all the various products.

Besides, looking at photos of products can induce the desire to spend the food money on them... the electric company can just wait until I get paid again... the gas company can too... the landlord... well, ya see, there was this extra expense this month... the phone? Well, gee, I need it to place an order next month, so maybe I can use the car insurance money to pay their bill.

Also, I am NOT going to call any vendor to ask what they have or ask what the price is... "if you have to ask the price, you cannot afford it" and if I cannot afford it, I am not going to waste my time or their's calling them. I really don't think they would like it if I did... or how about; "I've got forty nine dollars and thirteen cents, what do you have that I can afford?" (Bet that'd go over big, too!)



Still and all, if anybody is having a problem with any web site, PLEASE send an e-mail to the owners (or call) to let them know that it is happening; they "Should" be happy that someone tells them about it so they can get it fixed. The Internet is cheap advertising for them, without which, they will lose sales, I guarantee it! And if they don't make money, then they will go out of business and then WHO will YOU call when you want something?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

someone on the other site I believe did call and or email them to no avail, they chose not to comment or reply!!!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I always prefer ordering online vs phone because I don't have to wait until regular business hours. I can order when it's most convenient for me.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Any web master will tell you that folk complain a lot about web sites (ask Shad or the moderators here!) even when the problem is actually the person doing the complaining. But if no one tells them that there are "real" problems then the problems will just continue.

One has to be very specific as to what the problem is and how it manifests itself... include the web address where the problem starts (the URL), how you got there (clicking on a link from another page or directly to that page) and explain a bit about what the page looks like, and then what you did just before the problem showed up... like, what you clicked on or moved the mouse over or how long it took for the problem to manifest itself. Include your computer's operating system (Windows 98, XP, Vista, etc., Mac OS version, etc.) and what browser you are using (Internet Explorer, Mozilla, etc.) and what anti-virus and anti-spyware you are using. Report what you see on screen,(dialog boxes that show up, warnings, etc.)

Above all, be gracious to them, don't bellow that they are at fault! They may not yet know that the problem exists. Don't expect the fellow that works 9 to 5, Monday thru Friday to have it fixed on Saturday night 2 minutes after you let them know of the problem. It may be very hard to find and even harder to cure.

The problem could also be YOU or YOUR computer, too. So berating them is foolish and counterproductive!

I presently have a problem with the Trains.com forums... I cannot post text in threads in any forum there... I get "permission denied" errors. Any threads I startt have the subject line I type, but the body of the missive is always blank.

Unfortunately, the method they provide to contact them is a part of their web software and it gives me the same errors when I try to contact them via PM or their provided link to e-mail . I finally managed to get their attention by using the subject line of new threads I started. Once they contacted me via e-mail I could replay to them (using my e-mail program) about the problem and they have been working WITH me to correct it, even though it is obviously a problem in my computer (as evidenced by other people being able to make postings). It ain't fixed yet, but that is mostly my fault for not persung it more diligently.

Anyway, St. Aubin's not commenting or replying may simply be that the person that handles their web site may not know about the complaints yet (they probably contract the maintenance out to a web developer and they have not replied yet.).


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

I believe that they close their doors at 5:00 on Saturday.   They always answer the phone when open.    I wouldn't be surprised if the website deign and maintenance was contracted out, but that is just a guess.

cheers


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not happening for me anymore. It looks like they fixed the problem. 

-Brian


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope, it's still corrupt. When i search it opens a site for "Njnk.net". Maybe it's another pay to join site they're teaming up with


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By paintjockey on 11/17/2008 9:50 AM
Nope, it's still corrupt. When i search it opens a site for "Njnk.net". Maybe it's another pay to join site they're teaming up with














Someone over on LSC mentioned it was jumping over to www.adxtn.com and that rang a bell. I was going through my cookie files in Firefox and deleted a bunch of unneeded folders and one of them was that one. Try deleting yours and see if that works.


-Brian


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

other site ? where's that ?


----------



## StAubinTrains (Nov 17, 2008)

We were aware of the redirection issue at St Aubin Site when several people contacted us about it. We found a hand full of individual records had a redirect scipt and we removed the code. I am sorry that the web master did not respond to your emails. 


Should anyone stumble across a lingering presence we would like to know ASAP. 


In the past we may not have responded to you in a timely fashion or maybe even not at all. For that we apologize. In the future if you believe our web site is functioning abnormally please email [email protected] and we will respond to you very quickly


St Aubin Trains


----------



## gregcoit (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 11/16/2008 5:48 PM
I just love all you guys that are to cheap to call and place and order. forget the web site and just ask them for what you need. Later RJD

Really? This is your advice? Completely ignoring the following reasons why we might use a dealers website:

Is that new item we've been hearing about in stock? 


It it a price I can afford?

Do they have the road name I'm interested in?


I could go on. Your "advice" to just call and waste St. Aubins time with questions that I can easily answer by going to their website is annoying at the least.


Greg Coit
[email protected]


----------



## StAubinTrains (Nov 17, 2008)

Dear Greg: 

I am sorry. All we were trying to address with our post was the question about the redirect. We are working on addressing your other concerns. We only asked that if you see this problem about the redirect still happening that you send us an email. We are working quickly on improving our web site. Many of your observations are correct. If you have a specific suggestion on a feature you would like to see please email us at [email protected]largescale.com

St Aubin Trains


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I can get faster results by calling instead of search a web site that take more time than a simple call and ask the same question you post on the web. Sorry do not agree with your deduction . I'm not that big of a hurry that I can not wait to call in when they open your results on the web are the same. its still the next day be fore you get your request filled. I do not think these folks work 24/7 to fill your order. Later RJD


----------



## gregcoit (Jan 2, 2008)

St Aubins,

I have no issue with you guys or your website. I've had great service from you and will continue to buy from you. I'm not the one who posted the problem with you website - in fact I hadn't noticed it myself.

My issue was/is with aceinspp who somehow felt it was helpful to call some of us cheap because we prefer to use the website rather than the phone. RJD, I have no issue with whatever method you use to order your trains. Your way may in fact be easier. But to call folks cheap because they prefer to order via the web rather than the phone is unhelpful and doesn't in any way help the original poster with his issue/question.


I recognize that this is a very small issue. But this forum has, for the most part, been free of the careless, off-the-cuff remarks so prevalent to the rest of the internet. It has been a huge source of information and advice difficult to find elsewhere. It saddens me to see someone respond to "I have an issue/question" with "get over it". My preference would be that a person who has nothing constructive to say on a particular topic would stay mute rather than be flippant.




But the internet, and this forum, are open to all regardless of the amount of thought (or lack thereof) a poster gives to their post. 

Greg Coit
[email protected]


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 11/16/2008 9:09 PM
someone on the other site I believe did call and or email them to no avail, they chose not to comment or reply!!!


They do the same when there is a problem with an order


----------

